

The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences - anateus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unreasonable_Effectiveness_of_Mathematics_in_the_Natural_Sciences

======
asymptotic
Chapter 6 of "The Mind of God" by Paul Davies also addresses this topic
([http://www.amazon.com/Mind-God-Scientific-Basis-
Rational/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Mind-God-Scientific-Basis-
Rational/dp/0671797182)). I read the book a long time ago but IIRC this was a
particularly interesting chapter, as was Chapter 4 (Mathematics and Reality).

However, Davies book addresses a set of finer questions than the Wikipedia
article. Rather than directly asking "Why can mathmatics be used to model
nature?" the more probing question is "Why is there order of any sort to model
in nature?". Indeed, in the preface of the book is this gem:

"If we do discover a complete theory, it should in time be understandable in
broad principle by everyone, not just a few scientists. Then we shall all,
philosophers, scientists, and just ordinary people, be able to take part in
the discussion fo why it is that we and the universe exist. If we find the
answer to that, it would be the ultimate triumph of human reason - for then we
would truly know the mind of God."

\-- Stephen Hawking, concluding passage of "A Brief History of Time".

A remarkable book, I recommend it.

------
anateus
I'd have linked directly to the article only, but the Wikipedia page includes
discussion and further references.

